# Bad Thoughts!!



## BoomBoom69 (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok so Dp is over..i recovered from it a little while ago..Yeah!!







But now ive got new problems. I still have high anxiety i think and maybe a little bit of mild depression. That doesnt bother me too much but its the bad thoughts and worrying ive been getting lately thats bothering me. I always worry about things that i dont think i should. Just so we are clear i am not a peadophile..but im scared that i will become one!! im always thinking 'what if normal girls arent enough eventually?' and i want to move on to something else, i get bored.. and i just gets worse and worse till eventually im a peadophile or something. I know its stupid because im not attracted to kids at all and dont get off to that kinda stuff, but i worry that im gonna keep worrying about this and then maybe it will come true cause im always thinking about it. I worry about loads of other things as well..like dying or going crazy and stuff like that.

I just need to know if this is something that anxiety can do..just for reasurrance.
Can anxiety cause you to worry about doing sick or stupid things for no reason? This is all just freaking me out, any good advice on how to tackle these feelings would be greatly appreciated


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

because of the constant worry and thought that comes with anxiety, thoughts can become a little distorted or exaggerated. particularly in men sexual thoughts are very strong even when in normal good health, so with the added anxiety we can think things we would otherwise find unacceptable.

These thoughts are no different to any other anxious thought, its just you bored under-stimulated mind challenging who you think you are.

You said you know these thoughts are wrong and thats a very good sign, you need to stop paying them so much attention.

But if they do get worse ask for help!

best of luck


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

You mentioned in your posts a traumatic event triggered DP. Do you think there were traumatic events earlier in your life?

The reason I ask is that in other posts you mention things that people always ponder and is part of being an adult. The meaning (or meaninglessness) of life. Growing old. Not wanting to be alone. Feeling afraid. Feeling better but like a different person now. When 're-personalizing' you think about all the stuff that it means to be a person and to connect with another living being.

Sometimes in youth things difficult to understand or endure get stored in the brain for later. Things get polarized in a way. Later they come out as opposites of how you feel and it is unexpected.

This worry about becoming a pedophile could be nothing or it could be an expression of something you saw or experienced years ago. All sorts of unexpected things can happen when one is traumatized. Now as your are recovering from DP, your brain is busy trying to reconcile events.

Whatever it is from, you need not panic as you are addressing the matter, seeking advice, and making sure you don't become an abuser.


----------



## BoomBoom69 (Jun 29, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> You mentioned in your posts a traumatic event triggered DP. Do you think there were traumatic events earlier in your life?
> 
> The reason I ask is that in other posts you mention things that people always ponder and is part of being an adult. The meaning (or meaninglessness) of life. Growing old. Not wanting to be alone. Feeling afraid. Feeling better but like a different person now. When 're-personalizing' you think about all the stuff that it means to be a person and to connect with another living being.
> 
> ...


----------



## BoomBoom69 (Jun 29, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> You mentioned in your posts a traumatic event triggered DP. Do you think there were traumatic events earlier in your life?
> 
> The reason I ask is that in other posts you mention things that people always ponder and is part of being an adult. The meaning (or meaninglessness) of life. Growing old. Not wanting to be alone. Feeling afraid. Feeling better but like a different person now. When 're-personalizing' you think about all the stuff that it means to be a person and to connect with another living being.
> 
> ...


My traumatic event was that i was mugged a good few months ago..i was never abused or anything or seen anything. I never think about child porn..i just worry that one day i might..but i dont know why. Thanks for the answer tho..it makes sense.


----------



## BoomBoom69 (Jun 29, 2010)

Drew-UK said:


> because of the constant worry and thought that comes with anxiety, thoughts can become a little distorted or exaggerated. particularly in men sexual thoughts are very strong even when in normal good health, so with the added anxiety we can think things we would otherwise find unacceptable.
> 
> These thoughts are no different to any other anxious thought, its just you bored under-stimulated mind challenging who you think you are.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the answer..makes me feel a lot better


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

BoomBoom69 said:


> My traumatic event was that i was mugged a good few months ago..i was never abused or anything or seen anything. I never think about child porn..i just worry that one day i might..but i dont know why. Thanks for the answer tho..it makes sense.


Twenty years ago I got mugged when I lived in Brooklyn. Didn't get hurt. Guy had a knife and asked for my money. Opened my wallet, grabbed all the cash and put it in his hand. It was real windy and the $'s blew out of his hand and went flying down the street. He started yelling, "Why did you drop the money? Why did you drop the money?" and ran after it and I ran the other way. It ended kind of funny but I was upset for weeks. I felt humiliated and like such a coward. Don't know why I felt that way for so long, like what was I supposed to do - kill him with a karate chop? At least nobody was hurt and all I lost was $100 - was carring a very expensive camera too.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

BoomBoom69 said:


> Ok so Dp is over..i recovered from it a little while ago..Yeah!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off, congrats at recovering from DP! So glad to hear that. What you are describing in your post however, seems to be referred to as ''Intrusive Thoughts'' which can occur in the form of an anxiety disorder, called OCD. I am concerned that with your high levels of anxiety still persisting, that you may set the stage for developing DP once more. To prevent that, you would have to tackle the anxiety head-on and nip it in it's bud, before it gets worse and worse. Best treatment options? Most likely a form of therapy called Cognitive Behavioral Therapy and Exposure Therapy. I think you would benefit from this kind of therapy greatly. If you've been traumatized/abused emotionally, physically, or sexually as a child, then you might want to look at trying EMDR. Again, I don't know your full history, but I would think that confronting your problems would greatly help to put your mind at ease once again.


----------

